# A Very GOOD Good Friday



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's the link to the hunt

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=55715

206


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Vary nice, good to see people get into the birds hard, way to save the tundra.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow.. thats a pile!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice work Benjamin.


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

slough said:


> Nice work Benjamin.


WOW!!! I can't even imagine a shoot like that!!

Way to go!!


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Nice Shooting, we had some good shooting this weekend as well, almost all adult birds... I think that those pics are going to make some more people beleivers in fullbodys... I run TNT's and love them... I think quality and realism is much more important than quantity and descent.... We only had about 400 deeks out and had birds work the spread great...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If it hits your switch to kill a pile of birds you can wade in more power to you. Wouldn't know what to do with them, and for sure don't want to clean that many!

Got a couple yesterday and this morning, my dogs got a couple retrieves, so I'm good...


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> If it hits your switch to kill a pile of birds you can wade in more power to you. Wouldn't know what to do with them, and for sure don't want to clean that many!
> 
> Got a couple yesterday and this morning, my dogs got a couple retrieves, so I'm good...


NDterminator is not the name for you then... LOL Glad to hear you got a couple... I am assuming it was close to home for you... I was out in DL this weekend, good times...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> If it hits your switch to kill a pile of birds you can wade in more power to you. Wouldn't know what to do with them, and for sure don't want to clean that many!
> 
> Got a couple yesterday and this morning, my dogs got a couple retrieves, so I'm good...


It hits my switch. Theres a couple meat markets around that have all kinds of things to do with them that will keep you eating good. Cleaning can go a lot quicker then one would think.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

NDTerminator said:


> If it hits your switch to kill a pile of birds you can wade in more power to you. Wouldn't know what to do with them, and for sure don't want to clean that many!
> 
> Got a couple yesterday and this morning, my dogs got a couple retrieves, so I'm good...


It didn't take us long at all to clean the bird couples hours probably and I'm not going to stop shooting when birds keep working in. I had a really bad headache but its a good one to have. Best hunt of my life pretty cool we met each other on here to now we go every weekend together. :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd love to hit a switch like that


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

awsome hunt I would never stop shooting. how many dogs did you have spread looks pretty clean?


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

goosenoose said:


> awsome hunt I would never stop shooting. how many dogs did you have spread looks pretty clean?


1 dog she was beat at the end of the day.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

lynxx69 said:


> I think that those pics are going to make some more people beleivers in fullbodys...


Doubtful.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

goosenoose said:


> awsome hunt I would never stop shooting. how many dogs did you have spread looks pretty clean?


I almost think she was actually sick of getting birds. if thats possible. She did great though. I wish my camera wouldn't have been dieing so i could have taken pics all day. I wanted to make sure i had enough battery to get the final picture.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

The bird was banded 07/25/1998


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice hunt!! :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

A sagging truck from birds nothing beats it. :lol:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks likea great hunt,,, but it sure looks awfull muddy out there as well, was it a tough job getting the decoys out there??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Prarie Hunter said:


> The bird was banded 07/25/1998


Right on - I shot a bandy on Friday as well.....but no info for me over the phone. 

Nice looking shoot


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

9manfan said:


> Looks likea great hunt,,, but it sure looks awfull muddy out there as well, was it a tough job getting the decoys out there??


The prairie trail was dry all the way out to where water flooded over it and thats where the birds wanted to be. Made for an easy set up.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like a great hunt :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice shoot boys!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats a few birds.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Good shoot guys, gotta love it when everything falls together! :beer:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats a Pile!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Prarie Hunter said:


> A sagging truck from birds nothing beats it. :lol:


It's a ford! Give it some credit! :lol:

Nice shoot! Congrats!


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

how many shells did that take


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

too many haha


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

If i ever get into a shoot like that i will have to run back to town and buy shells because i usually only bring 2 boxes with when we decoy


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

2 boxes is retarded. You never know when it is going to happen. I wont go into a decoy set with less then a case at any given time. well everyone else is running back to the truck I will be blasting away.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

teamshakeandbake said:


> If i ever get into a shoot like that i will have to run back to town and buy shells because i usually only bring 2 boxes with when we decoy


Guess you're gonna have to learn the hard way


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

After I shot five boxes i started putting 2 shells in my gun max.


----------

